# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Eremitas >  Paguro anorechtus

## Julio Macieira

_

Paguro anorechtus_

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Pequeno, reef-safe e bonito; eremita do Mediterrâneo e Atlântico Oriental.

----------

